# trying to figure out   test page



## frodo (Feb 7, 2015)

{COLOR="Red"]{SIZE="5"]{U]RED[/U][/SIZE][/COLOR]]http://www.bing.com/search?q=amazon%20.%20com&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=amazon%20.%20com&sc=8-12&sp=-1&sk=&ghc=1&cvid=71255f4792eb403098c470cd69965a16[/URL]


----------



## frodo (Feb 7, 2015)

{COLOR="Red"]{U]{SIZE="5"]EGG[/SIZE][/U][/COLOR]


----------



## frodo (Feb 7, 2015)

egg


----------



## frodo (Feb 7, 2015)

[/COLOR]]RED EGG


----------



## frodo (Feb 7, 2015)

RED EGG{COLOR="Red"][/COLOR]



{COLOR="magenta"] {U] {B] {SIZE="5"] RIDGID [/SIZE] [/B] [/U] [/COLOR} 

I replaced the 1st of each pair [ ] with { so you could see the code for text of link 
The 1st set [ URL = "http://******" ] is the link.


the second set of [ ] and every thing in between is the text you see. including font, size, color, bold, underline and italic.

Then the [/URL] at the end completes the link.


REG GD EGG{COLOR="Purple"][/COLOR]




[URL="http://www.amazon.com/books-used-books-textbooks/b?ie=UTF8&node=283155        "{COLOR="Red"[/COLOR]EGG[/URL]



how come my damn egg aint red?    


MOD!!!!   Dude!!!   put an icon up there,  damn writing code.  [I'm lazy]:rofl:


----------



## JoeD (Feb 8, 2015)

egg
like this
  *  RIDGID  *  

Your code works for me. 
Do you have UBB code enabled?


----------



## Speedbump (Feb 8, 2015)

{url="http://www.pumpsandtanks.com/Tanks/index.htm"]Bladder Tank[/url]
turns out:  Bladder Tank

I have a shortcut program that makes this real easy.  Called Texter.


----------



## frodo (Feb 8, 2015)

http://screencast.com/t/Jg8XFFHnw7   HTML  is off,  BB code is on

{COLOR="Red"]{SIZE="5"]{U]REDD[/U][/SIZE][/COLOR]





  computer hates me


----------



## elbo (Feb 23, 2015)

w.t.f . you talking a foreign language for?


----------

